# Participez à lélaboration dune uvre artistique



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je ne suis pas photographe, loin sen faut, alors je félicite chaleureusement ceux qui peuvent y prétendre.

Mais jai eu une idée, avec mon père (architecte aussi), qui consiste à envisager une approche artistique différente de la photo, grâce aux possibilités offertes par le numérique et la toile :

Nous proposons à toutes les personnes que nous croiserons au grès des forums, mail-listes, et autres possibilités du web de prendre une photo le 21 juin 2006 à 12h00 (heure française), sans se préoccuper de sa qualité mais seulement de lendroit ou cette personne se trouve

Une photo sur le vif, sans réflexion, ce qui est devant soi à ce moment.

Et de me lenvoyer : Là

Je naccepterai que les formats 1200x1600, en jpeg (base de 2millions de pixels), de moins de 1meg, et je me fais fort de les stocker dans des disque durs et de les mettre en scène et de trouver un lieu (ou plusieurs) pour les exposer

Mon but est dobtenir un cliché précis et instantané de la planète, vue dune manière qui, je le crois, na jamais été tenté

Je propose donc à chacun dentre vous de faire circuler cette information auprès de leurs contacts sans toutefois tenter des exploits et aller chercher des adresses improbables, juste les contacts proches

Je demande juste aux gens dindiquer le lieu (pays au moins) dans le titre de la photo.

N'hésitez pas à faire partager cette info, je remonterai régulièrement le fil avec des explications quant au déroulement futur de cette opération...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## anntraxh (1 Mars 2006)

J'aime beaucoup l'idée ! 
je participe&#8230; Noté dans iCal !  

(Et j'en parle à des amis&#8230


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

J'ai déja trouvé un premier lieu pour une expo, en une journée, c'est bien
je pense que je devrais assez rapidement en avoir beaucoup, ce qui me fait envisager un système de diffusion numérique de l'expo, dans plein de sites physiques différents, transmis vers des vidéoprojecteurs comme un slide-show permanent de cet instantané...

à suivre


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Mars 2006)

sympa l'idée .. tu n'a pas peur que ca reste cantonné à a la france ??


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

Aucun risque, j'ai déjà des potes qui diffusent dans le monde entier, et en Anglais...
à cela tu ajoutes mes connaissances un peu partout dans le monde, qui vont eux même diffuser à partir de leur mail-list, donc...


----------



## paradize (1 Mars 2006)

Bonne idée, j'essayerais de m'en souvenir, et de piquer l'appareil phtoto numérique de mon père...  

J'aime bien l'idée de faire une oeuvre artistique....


----------



## alan.a (1 Mars 2006)

Bonne idée, je note dans mon iCal.

Il y a une petite dizaine d'années, j'avais participé à une expo un peu dans cet esprit.
La galerie (à Los Angeles) avait des fax d'exposés et on y participait en y faxant son boulot.
L'expo était en perpétuel changement et la galerie dégueulait de rouleaux de papier.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Mars 2006)

certes, mais je vais tenter une approche résolument numérique de ce concept, des projections un peu partout à partir d'une seule source...
des slide-shows identiques à partir de n'importe quelle connexion internet (performante)...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Mars 2006)

*OUARRFfff,*
je participe forcèment , et je note rien dans mon Ical, (que je possède pas)  
car c'est *LE JOUR* et *L' HEURE* de mon anniversaire !!  
on risque de voir une bouteille de "champ "dans le(s) champs !!!
peut être une photo champ-être ???
vite au 22 juin pour voir l'oeuvre collective,
Patrick


----------



## alan.a (2 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> certes, mais je vais tenter une approche résolument numérique de ce concept, des projections un peu partout à partir d'une seule source...
> des slide-shows identiques à partir de n'importe quelle connexion internet (performante)...



En fait c'était pour illustrer l'idée de la centralisation du flux des images, il doit y avoir une déclinaison numérique possible.
J'aime assez l'idée du remplissage « automatique » réalisé par l'expéditeur.

Sinon, tu ne peux pas te servir de ton traceur comme d'un gros fax avec une IP web ?  

Je viens de penser à un petit truc, quel est le delais pour envoyer l'image (je pense à ceux qui travaillent en argentique)


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2006)

Noté dans iCal. 
Chouette idée.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Mars 2006)

j'ai pensé que douze heures, ce serait le maximum, le but est de les diffuser sans censure au fur et à mesure de leur arrivée... techniquement, il me manque encore un cluster pour ce faire, mais je ne désespère pas de trouver un partenaire (Apple par ex) pour ça...


----------



## rezba (2 Mars 2006)

C'est une chouette idée qu'il a là, mon filleul chéri.
Je vais le noter quelque part.


----------



## kertruc (2 Mars 2006)

Excellente idée !
Je participe !!
Par contre 12h, heure française, ça va en obliger certains à se lever en pleine nuit !  

Tu peux pas faire un petit site histoire qu'on puisse envoyer un lien à nos amis ?


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Mars 2006)

ça va faire partie des developpements futurs (dans le mois qui va suivre), j'ai lancé l'idée un peu vite, pour sentir un peu le retour, mais je vais affiner le concept dans les semaines à venir...
suite au prochain numéro...


----------



## kertruc (3 Mars 2006)

OK.
Dès que tu as un site, je transmet à tout mon carnet d'adresses !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Mars 2006)

Cool, 
le délai de douze pour ceux qui ne bosse qu'en argentique !  
patrick


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2006)

Dans le même temps, le but est l'élaboration d'une &#339;uvre, sur sa base et sa logique numérique, je ne vois absolument pas l'interet de m'envoyer une photo à partir d'un scan d'une image "argentique", ce serait presque dénaturer le propos...
je m'explique: 1600x1200, c'est le format de base d'un APN 2Millions de pixels, ainsi que de beaucoup de téléphones à la con, à l'heure actuelle...
Mon but est de recevoir des instantanés de là, maintenant... je serai très content de recevoir de magnifiques photos, mais ce n'est pas le propos, l'&#339;uvre est collective et n'a de sens que dans cette profusion (je pressens que je vais certainement recevoir des photos assez "graves", de ce fait)...
Du coup, pour éviter toute censure, j'ai besoin que le traitement de ces réceptions soit très rapide, en substance, je tente de trouver la solution technique pour que, dès l'arrivée de la première photo, le slide-show se mette en route, et intègre à la volée toutes les images qui arrivent au fur et à mesure...

bref, encore un peu de boulot, mais le principe avance bien...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Mars 2006)

Hello,
pourtant il n'y a aucune différence après traitement entre une image argentique issue d'un scan et une prise de vue APN ! et a part les données Exif et autres, 
qui pourras dire avec quel boitier est faites l'image? ! pas de ségrégation ni d'ostracisme !
de plus il fallait préciser dès le premier post que cette oeuvre collective n'est ouverte qu'au possesseur et utilisateur d'APN !
dont je ne suis pas  pour différentes raisons que je ne souhaite pas dévelloper ici,
dommage car des photographes comme Alan ou Jeanba (par exemple) vont se sentir exclus, encore dommage, 
j'attends aves intérêt la réaction des autres "argentiques" ,
mais si le ton se durcit avec une vieille querelle stérile du type argentique contre numérique; je préfère m'exclure  de l'élaboration de cette oeuvre pseudo collective !
bonne journée à tous,
Patrick


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2006)

pas du tout, tu n'as pas compris mon propos, je ne cherche aucune querelle stérile sur le mieux fondé de l'un ou de l'autre, je dis simplement que pour des raisons pratiques, je propose aux gens le format le plus basique actuel de la photo numérique...
après, libre à qui veut de se compliquer la vie... ça ne change rien pour moi... mais je sais d'experience qu'il est difficile de motiver des gens à faire quelque chose, gratuitement, donc mon désir était de simplifier au maximum la démarche, afin que le volontariat soit un investissement réaliste...

Quant à la guéguerre APN-argentique, je prends l'essentiel de mes photos avec un petit Nikon coolpix 2100 de base, sauf les certains cas ou j'utilise mon Hasselblad...


----------



## joanes (6 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, pour éviter toute censure, j'ai besoin que le traitement de ces réceptions soit très rapide, en substance, je tente de trouver la solution technique pour que, dès l'arrivée de la première photo, le slide-show se mette en route, et intègre à la volée toutes les images qui arrivent au fur et à mesure...
> 
> bref, encore un peu de boulot, mais le principe avance bien...



Comme je le disais à un ami, pas plus tard que devant un canard, les nouvelles fonctionnalités de la suite ilife 06 (revoyez la keynote), cad : iphoto et intégration directe dans iweb, donc dans un site (.mac ou autre) et donc dans un slide show, me semble être une solution à creuser pour réduire au maximum les transferts et les manipulations


----------



## Philippe (6 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ... prendre une photo le 21 juin 2006 à 12h00 (heure française)


Bien, comme idée !
Bien aussi, le délai.
Ça m'obligera (pour pouvoir participer) à acheter un appareil photo numérique... depuis le temps que j'y pense...


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Très sympa comme idée...
Par contre, d'un point de vue technique, je suis pas certain qu'envoyer les photos sur ton compte .Mac soit une bonne idée vu que tu es limité en bande passante par Apple...

@+
iota


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Mars 2006)

ce pourquoi il me reste que peu de temps pour trouver un accord avec eux, et une redirection éventuelle sur des serveurs chez eux...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Mars 2006)

Hello ,
toujours partant et très motivé, 
donc je développe si (N et B) tout de suite après la prise de vue , scan vers 14h, puis direction centre ville et email de la photo en début d'après-midi !
voilà le délai de 12 h est respecté, 
sinon néga couleur traité au centre ville quasi en temps réel (parfois dans le quart d'heure) retour sur scan et envoi par mail mais pas plus vite que le N et B  à cause des allers retours!  
(toujours pas l'adsl à la maison...)  
le seul paramètre inconnu de cette opération c'est la qualité et l'intérêt de l'image faite ce jour là à cette heure précise...(autocensure ) :mouais: 
A bientôt
Patrick


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Mars 2006)

comme voila de bonnes dispositions  
n'hésites surtout pas à diffuser l'info autour de toi... merci


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

moi je veux bien tenter de jouer, mais il faudra que je trouve genre un cyber café dans le Ladakh   ...q
faut que je calcul avec le décalage horaire


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

c'est aussi tout l'enjeu de cette demande, avoir des photos spontanées et parfois iconoclastes, j'aimerais bien en avoir aussi une, voire plusieur (de plusieurs personnes différentes) qui proviennent d'un cyber-café du Ladakh; même si je conçois que ce ne sera pas le plus facile  
en revanche, comment fais tu pour savoir si longtemps à l'avance ou tu te trouveras???
ça, j'en suis incapable


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi tout l'enjeu de cette demande, avoir des photos spontanées et parfois iconoclastes, j'aimerais bien en avoir aussi une, voire plusieur (de plusieurs personnes différentes) qui proviennent d'un cyber-café du Ladakh; même si je conçois que ce ne sera pas le plus facile
> en revanche, comment fais tu pour savoir si longtemps à l'avance ou tu te trouveras???
> ça, j'en suis incapable



tout simplement parce que je viens d'acheter un billet d'avion pour Delhi-Leh pour le 15/06


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

c'est bien ce que je voulais dire...


----------



## AntoineD (16 Mars 2006)

Ah ! ça m'a l'air sympa, cette histoire, Tendance Floue a déjà voulu tenté le coup mais je ne sais pas
 s'ils l'ont fait, en définitive... je sais juste qu'ils avaient en projet de faire une photo dans divers carrefours du monde à un même instant T.

Enfin bon : j'adhère.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mars 2006)

reste que l'idée est de profiter au max des possibilités du numérique, le grand jeu sera de trouver les lieux de retransmission du slide show en direct...
si vous avez des idées, n'hésitez pas à me les transmettre...


----------



## Giam_ (18 Mars 2006)

ça me semble intéressant comme idée, simple mais intéressant  Je tacherais dit penser  en fait, j'espère que ça pourra être diffusé en dehors de l'Europe, je pense à l'Afrique - pourquoi pas les pays francophones déjà, y en a pas mal !


----------



## AntoineD (18 Mars 2006)

Au fait : ça peut paraître bête mais... faudra réfléchir au principe d'oeuvre collective, non ?

Tout ce qui est droit d'auteur, etc, enfin je veux dire : bien encadrer tout ça histoire qu'on soit bien tous dans le même bateau  Et qu'il n'y ait pas d'abus...


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mars 2006)

pas d'accord, ce n'est pas une &#339;uvre collective, mais une &#339;uvre artistique qui s'appuie sur une démarche volontaire d'un grand nombre de gens, d'un peu partout dans le monde...

mais l'&#339;uvre reste ma propriété intellectuelle, et si cela doit ne pas plaire à certaines personnes, rien ne les oblige à y participer...

De plus, le principe de droit d'auteur etc, implique une _marchandisation_ éventuelle de l'&#339;uvre, or elle a pour vocation d'être éphémère et non commercialisable, puisqu'elle ne sera qu'un signal numérique du début à la fin de la chaine, je vais forcemment tenter de trouver une partie de financement pour pouvoir faire les installations et les diffusions mais je ne compte en aucun cas la vendre...

Sinon, Giam, je crains que les chiffres que tu cites dans ta signature soient légèrement érronés , mais peut-être as tu oublié de les remettre à jour...


----------



## AntoineD (18 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pas d'accord, ce n'est pas une uvre collective, mais une uvre artistique qui s'appuie sur une démarche volontaire d'un grand nombre de gens, d'un peu partout dans le monde...
> 
> mais l'uvre reste ma propriété intellectuelle, et si cela doit ne pas plaire à certaines personnes, rien ne les oblige à y participer...
> 
> De plus, le principe de droit d'auteur etc, implique une _marchandisation_ éventuelle de l'uvre, or elle a pour vocation d'être éphémère et non commercialisable, puisqu'elle ne sera qu'un signal numérique du début à la fin de la chaine, je vais forcemment tenter de trouver une partie de financement pour pouvoir faire les installations et les diffusions mais je ne compte en aucun cas la vendre...



Sauf ton respect, le principe de droit d'auteur n'implique pas la marchandisation, fût-ce t'elle éventuelle. Il dit juste : on ne fait pas n'importe quoi avec les images. Bref, il s'agit de faire en sorte qu'il n'y ait de mauvaise surprise pour personne. Savoir où vont les images, comment elles seront conservées, par qui... c'est un minimum.

Malheureusement, alors que ton idée était enthousiasmante, le ton de ton message ne donne plus très envie.  Ne serait-ce que pour cela : c'est ton idée, mais tu demandes les images des autres, dont ils seront les seuls créateurs. Partant de là, désolé pour ton égo mais, non : si le résultat (la projection, diffusion, tout ce que tu veux), on ne peut pas en dire autant des images dont tu te serviras pour cela.

Sans les images que tu demandes, il n'y a plus rien... faux ?

Du reste, peut-être que l'occasion se présentera de vendre l'oeuvre en tant que tel... que feras-tu à ce moment-là ? Si tu dois recontacter tous les participants pour discuter des nouvelles modalités... je te raconte pas le cirque.

En outre, tu n'es pas à l'abri de quelqu'un qui réclamerait une certaine reconnaissance dans la création de l'oeuvre, etc.

Et ça, désolé, c'est la même chose :

"ce n'est pas une uvre collective, mais une uvre artistique qui s'appuie sur une démarche volontaire d'un grand nombre de gens"

Une oeuvre collective n'est pas autre chose qu'une démarche volontaire d'un certain nombre de gens... que tu le veuilles ou non. Bon, après, y'a tout un tas de détails...

*Pourquoi refuser que ce soit une oeuvre collective ? C'est qui faisait tout le charme de ton projet...*


----------



## Giam_ (18 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Giam, je crains que les chiffres que tu cites dans ta signature soient légèrement érronés , mais peut-être as tu oublié de les remettre à jour...



Sur un effectif de 2000 étudiants dans mon UFR environ 200 ont participé au vote en AG  (orchestrée par l&#8217;UNEF, le syndicat majoritaire) dont les trois quarts ont voté la grève (à main levé). Le chiffre que j'annonce est loin d'être précis toutefois il montre un peu la tendance pour ce qui me concerne, c&#8217;est-à-dire dans mon lieu d'étude.
Si tu te réfères aux 60% (environ) de français favorable au retrait du projet, effectivement c'est imparable. Mais moi les Français je les emmerde, je vais demander l'asile en Suisse.


Je supprime.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Sauf ton respect, le principe de droit d'auteur n'implique pas la marchandisation, fût-ce t'elle éventuelle. Il dit juste : on ne fait pas n'importe quoi avec les images. Bref, il s'agit de faire en sorte qu'il n'y ait de mauvaise surprise pour personne. Savoir où vont les images, comment elles seront conservées, par qui... c'est un minimum.
> 
> Malheureusement, alors que ton idée était enthousiasmante, le ton de ton message ne donne plus très envie.  Ne serait-ce que pour cela : c'est ton idée, mais tu demandes les images des autres, dont ils seront les seuls créateurs. Partant de là, désolé pour ton égo mais, non : si le résultat (la projection, diffusion, tout ce que tu veux), on ne peut pas en dire autant des images dont tu te serviras pour cela.
> 
> ...



Cher Antoine, toujours loin de moi l'idée de polémiquer, avec qui que ce soit, mais ce que je voulais dire est que je ne m'adresse qu'à des gens qui justement, ont compris que la toile est le lieux de la liberté...
De ce fait il n'est en aucun cas question de droits d'images, là, on est dans le processus de legislation sur la diffusion et le téléchargement... mais c'est un débat un peu trop vaste pour que j'y réponde dans ce thread...

En revanche, et c'est bien l'idée de départ, si tu penses devoir garder tous les droits concernant l'image que tu veux envoyer (sa diffusion, sa propriété etc...) et vu que j'ai déja potentiellement plus de 10000 personnes qui devraient m'envoyer des photos (je ne diffuse pas que par Mac Gé), je préfère m'en passer en effet...
Le but premier est de faire une uvre collective certes, mais de bonnes intentions et avec un bel esprit, celui de l'art, pas des droits -dont je me contrefous dans ce cas précis-...

Ne le prends pas comme une agression, mais je suis un acharné de la non-judiciarisation du système et je souhaite fermement que nous ayons jamais la déchéance de tomber dans un système aussi vicié par les juristes que celui qui prévaut aux amériques...

Toutefois, je ne revendique aucune propriété intellectuelle sur ce principe pour faire une uvre, mais je sais que je suis le premier à la tenter sous cette forme, si tu penses pouvoir faire la même chose avec un encadrement juridique, qui deviendra forcemment une usine à gaz, n'hésites pas...
Cela deviendrait alors de l'art officiel, et je préfère rester dans la catégorie de l'art OFF... 

Par ailleurs, je suis un peu surpris par ces reflexions, venant de toi, au vu de ce formidable travail de blog que tu accomplis... je me demande si ce n'est pas paradoxal...mais bon, à chacun ses angoisses, les miennes ne sont pas dans la propriété..


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2006)

Hum, non-judiciarisation, liberté totale, hum, oui, on ne peut qu'être d'accord, d'ailleurs je ne demande jamais l'autorisation expresse des gens que je prends en portrait &#8211; partant du principe qu'ils ne vont pas tout d'un coup s'y opposer par la suite.

N'empêche, c'est pourtant toi qui a écrit cela... :



> mais l'&#339;uvre reste ma propriété intellectuelle



Aucun droit, l'oeuvre n'appartient à personne... sauf à toi ?

C'est ça la phrase qui coince, selon moi. 

C'est pas une question de polémique, mais de clarté. Etre sûr de parler le même langage.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2006)

je la retire, 
c'est juste mon idée du moment, et le travail que je vais faire avec un certain nombre d'amis pour pouvoir la diffuser, et je comprends ta réaction, mais je souhaite juste que cela reste un développement d'une idée amusante, sympathique, voire bonenfant...


----------



## joanes (20 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> toujours loin de moi l'idée de polémiquer,




GarrrGllle... 

:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> GarrrGllle...
> 
> :love:



forcemment, si tu sors la phrase de son contexte... 

_PS : tu bouffes en ville??_


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je la retire,
> c'est juste mon idée du moment, et le travail que je vais faire avec un certain nombre d'amis pour pouvoir la diffuser, et je comprends ta réaction, mais je souhaite juste que cela reste un développement d'une idée amusante, sympathique, voire bonenfant...



...de toute façon, on a trois mois pour sentir monter le truc 

Et y'a pas dans l'idée de monter un petit site web qui présenterait l'idée ? Fût-ce sur Free ou je ne sais où...?


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2006)

si c'est prévu mais il faut que je trouve un objet de troc avec mon webmaster préféré...


----------



## ederntal (29 Mars 2006)

Je tacherai de prendre une photo aussi...  en plein dans mes exams... on risque d'y voir des mac ou des bombes de colles


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Mars 2006)

L'anguille, j'ai mis ton adresse sur une fiche aide-mémoire jaune, avec la date pour ne pas oublier.

En espérant que je sois à Accra (HGMT) parce qu'à Montréal, je ne me réveillerai sûrement pas à 6H du mat   (Heure de l'Est)

Bonne diffusion, l'idée est chouette


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ... prendre une photo le 21 juin 2006 à 12h00 (heure française)



pas de problème, tu auras une photo de plus !! tu auras tres certainement droit a de la plage, des palmiers, et du sable !!


----------



## Virpeen (7 Avril 2006)

Oh oui ! Ça me plaît beaucoup aussi ! J'essaierai d'être de la partie !


----------



## guigus31 (8 Avril 2006)

tres chouette idée,  un peu dans le meme genre de ce qui se fesait il y a deux ans (ca se fait peut etre toujours mais j'en pas entendu parler depuis) ou des tas de gens se donnaient rendez vous a une heure presise et dans un lieu précis, soit en prenant un objet definit a l'avance (genre un arosoir, etc) soit en se déguisant tous pareil...

je risque fort de participer mais jme pose juste deux trois questions:
1: 12h heure francaise, ca veux dire gmt+2 n'est ce pas?
2: faut vraiment que la photo soit prise a cette heure là, j'imagine que tu va pas aller verifier dans les données de chaques photos l'heure a laquelle elles ont été prises vu la quantité que tu va recevoir, ou bien on a un interval de + ou - 2 minutes pour le faire? 
c'est clair que l'idéal serait un declanchement vraiment simultané de tous les clichés ca rendrait le truc encore plus fort mais tout le monde n'a pas une horloge atomique dans la poche pour avoir l'heure exacte au milliardieme de seconde....

ceci dit bon courage pour le traitement de tout ça, en esperant que bcp de monde joue le jeu!
a+


----------



## TheraBylerm (9 Avril 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> tres chouette idée,  un peu dans le meme genre de ce qui se fesait il y a deux ans (ca se fait peut etre toujours mais j'en pas entendu parler depuis) ou des tas de gens se donnaient rendez vous a une heure presise et dans un lieu précis, soit en prenant un objet definit a l'avance (genre un arosoir, etc) soit en se déguisant tous pareil...
> 
> je risque fort de participer mais jme pose juste deux trois questions:
> 1: 12h heure francaise, ca veux dire gmt+2 n'est ce pas?
> ...



Les flashmobs... ça exite toujours, oui : http://parismobs.free.fr


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Juin 2006)

oui, ça fonctionne toujours, et les modalités sont en effet les mêmes, seules mes prétentions ont été revues à la baisse, pour des raisons techniques...

mmais l'idée fait son chemin, en plusieurs langues, et devrait permettre un retour substantiel...

J'attends tout de même la semaine prochaine pour faire réellement une relance.


----------



## paradize (11 Juin 2006)

Bon, ma photo sera à la sortie de mon dernier exam :mouais:, donc, j'imagine que tu verra un tram, reliant illkirch à strasbourg.....

Ou mes larmes ............


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2006)

Rendez-vous pris donc ce soir cher La(n)guille 

J'espère juste entendre la chtite alarme en temps et en heure 



			
				TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Les flashmobs... ça exite toujours, oui : http://parismobs.free.fr


j'ai pas reçu leur lettre d'info depuis des mois de mon côté... faut renouveller l'abonnement ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas reçu leur lettre d'info depuis des mois de mon côté... faut renouveller l'abonnement ?



Il me semble que le dernier Flashmob remonte à octobre ou novembre... ils ont peut être ralenti le mouvement


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je ne suis pas photographe, loin sen faut, alors je félicite chaleureusement ceux qui peuvent y prétendre.

Mais jai eu une idée, avec mon père (architecte aussi), qui consiste à envisager une approche artistique différente de la photo, grâce aux possibilités offertes par le numérique et la toile :

Nous proposons à toutes les personnes que nous croiserons au grès des forums, mail-listes, et autres possibilités du web de prendre une photo le 21 juin 2006 à 12h00 (heure française), sans se préoccuper de sa qualité mais seulement de lendroit ou cette personne se trouve

Une photo sur le vif, sans réflexion, ce qui est devant soi à ce moment.

Et de me lenvoyer : Là

Je naccepterai que les formats 1200x1600, en jpeg (base de 2millions de pixels), de moins de 1meg, et je me fais fort de les stocker dans des disque durs et de les mettre en scène et de trouver un lieu (ou plusieurs) pour les exposer

Mon but est dobtenir un cliché précis et instantané de la planète, vue dune manière qui, je le crois, na jamais été tenté

Je propose donc à chacun dentre vous de faire circuler cette information auprès de leurs contacts sans toutefois tenter des exploits et aller chercher des adresses improbables, juste les contacts proches

Je demande juste aux gens dindiquer le lieu (pays au moins) dans le titre de la photo.

N'hésitez pas à faire partager cette info, je remonterai régulièrement le fil avec des explications quant au déroulement futur de cette opération...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Juin 2006)

je précise un peu ou nous en sommes arrivé depuis le lancement de ce concept :

- pas de réponse de grands fabricants informatiques (contactés mollement je dois l'avouer), mais de toute manière, j'ai déjà revu mes prétentions à la baisse pour ce qui concerne les retours possibles...

- Aucun slide-show ne demarrera le jour même, vu que c'est le jour de la fête de la musique etque le premier lieu de diffusion est un bar, et que je ne peux pas lui demander ça un jour pareil.

- Il y aura une sorte de vernissage de cette opération, pendant le déroulement d'un autre événement que nous organisons... : renseignements : là

donc, voilà : BON SHOOT

PS : et je ne parle pas de drogue...


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Juin 2006)

... car on est à J-1 H - 17 M - 28


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Juin 2006)

Et surtout n'hésitez pas à transferer l'information via vos mailing-list respectives, toutes les images, de toute provenance, seront les bienvenues...

merci


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Juin 2006)

et, non c'est juste un message pour le remonter un peu...


----------



## Virpeen (20 Juin 2006)

Couleur ou noir & blanc ?  On a le choix ?


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Juin 2006)

On a le choix, ainsi que de tout sujet, voire de la quantité... on peut tout à fait imaginer que des photographes en prennent plusieurs dans la minute de midi... donc, tout est possible
merci


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2006)

Vu la couleur du temps par ici, je crois que je vais opter pour du N&B effectivement..


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Juin 2006)

pas faux....



N'hésitez surtout pas à relancer ce matin, tous les gens à qui vous auriez pu envoyer ce mail, plus l'info sera martelée, plus elle aura de chance d'occasionner un bon retour.

merci!


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Juin 2006)

tu peux me l'envoyer quand tu veux dans les 24heures qui vont suivre, après ça me paraît trop long...


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Juin 2006)

C'est bien 2 heures de plus à Paris avec GMT???

J'y serai!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Juin 2006)

voilà, plus que peu de temps

j'espère en recevoir beaucoup

@+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juin 2006)

H-2 min. 

Je me lève de mon bureau, je prends mon appareil photo, je vais sur mon balcon et hop.

_edit : c'est envoyé. _


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Juin 2006)

Mission Accomplie


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2006)

complètement zappé  je mangeais chez ma grand-mère :rose:

flute

j'y ai pensé hier en plus


----------



## Virpeen (21 Juin 2006)

maiwen, ce n'est pas du tout professionnel, ça...   
Ben moi, je n'ai même pas pris la peine de lever le nez de mon ordi...  Et un PowerBook en photo, un ! 

Edit : ça y est, c'est envoyé !


----------



## joanes (21 Juin 2006)

Voilà qui est fait, bon courage mon Guigui :love: :love:


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2006)

90 mn de retard, ça fait trop long ?  j'ai pas assuré... mais bon j'ai une photo :rateau:


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 90 mn de retard, ça fait trop long ?  j'ai pas assuré... mais bon j'ai une photo :rateau:


 
Décidément pas fiable le réveil du K750 alors :hein:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Juin 2006)

c'est super cool
ça tombe comme à gravelotte
mais je dois avouer une légère surcharge sur le réseau... 
ça devrait être étonnant...

promis je trouverais une solution pour les mettre en ligne


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Juin 2006)

deux même
je n'arrète pas de trier...


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Décidément pas fiable le réveil du K750 alors :hein:



le pauvre téléphone a très bien assuré  , mais j'étais sorti sans lui, je n'ai vu le message qu'en rentrant de la boutique sncf  :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Juin 2006)

bon, je suis un peu déçu, après un départ tonitruant dans les deux premières heures, plur rien depuis... probablement trop de contraintes...
on retentera le coup le 21 décembre, en changeant un peu la formule


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juin 2006)

Combien de photos, au total?


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Juin 2006)

oui, je vais attendre demain pour faire le compte, mais pour le moment j'en suis à une petite soixantaine...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> oui, je vais attendre demain pour faire le compte, mais pour le moment j'en suis à une petite soixantaine...



Ma modeste contribution arrivera demain... Petit soucis avec mon APN, mais la photo est prise


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Juin 2006)

pas terrible, une soixantaine de photos arrivées, une trentaine dans les tuyaux selon mes proches, mais je ne pense pas que cela dépassera les cent...

bref, à retenter mais avec plus de communication, ou d'un genre différent.

je les mettrai en ligne assez rapidement, j'attends les derniers retardataires...


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2006)

Comme dirait mon fils, "c'est nul". 



_Pas toi, ni ton id&#233;e, hein, mon fillot. Mais le r&#233;sultat..._


----------



## paradize (22 Juin 2006)

J'aurais adoré la faire cette photo, comme je l'avais prévenu, mais l'apn est partie en vacances avec mes parents ds le sud de la France.... Certes, j'aurais pu leur demander, mais je viens de le réaliser...... Désolé,

Je sors...


----------



## GreenC4U (22 Juin 2006)

Moi j'avais faillit oublier, mais heureusement je l'avais noté sur mon calendrier.
C'est dommage que tu n'es pas eu plus de photos.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Juin 2006)

Bonjour amis photographe,
j'ai manqué le coche  
le problème de cette opération c'était "la toute petite lucarne d'ouverture du pas de tir"
comme on dit à Kourou!
midi pile, tel jour, c'est trop fermé, et j'avais "les mains dans la farine" donc impossible d'attraper quelque boitier que ce soit!
tant pis une autre fois peut être,
Patrick


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Juin 2006)

Je te l'accorde, c'est probablement la plus grosse erreur du syst&#232;me.
Et apr&#232;s reflexion, nous avons d&#233;cid&#233; de changer le principe pour la prochaine fois, la "fen&#234;tre de tir" sera bien plus longue : en gros je vais conserver la logique de solstice et d'&#233;quinoxe, mais la photo devra &#234;tre prise dans les 24 heures de la date impos&#233;e, ce qui permettra plus facilement &#224; tous les gens de r&#233;pondre, mais qui enlevera un peu de la spontan&#233;it&#233; des situations.

En revanche, j'ai bien compris qu'il &#233;tait tr&#232;s difficile de demander une rigueur autant fig&#233;e &#224; des gens qui ont des environnements de travail, de vie sociale ou familiale qui imposent tellement de contraintes diff&#233;rentes. Et comme un des buts de l'op&#233;ration est aussi de garder une trace "mondialiste" de l'&#233;tat de la plan&#232;te... il faut que je puisse rameuter un maximum d'information...

suite au prochain num&#233;ro...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Juin 2006)

Voilà! super !! je suis rassuré pour l'année prochaine !
j'essairai d'avoir un APN ;l'argentique c'est un poil trop long pour poster des images sur le web...
patrick


----------



## nicogala (23 Juin 2006)

Ahh... bonne r&#233;solution car j'avais moi-m&#234;me les mains dans la farine (ou une poudre autre) la prochaine fois je pourrai oeuvrer...


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Juin 2006)

Je suis désolée, j'avais tout préparé, mais j'étais en plein boulot - dernière rencontre avec le patron... - et j'ai finalement fait la photo vers 16H, donc, 14H pour vous... Me disant "au cas où", mais j'ai pas voulu tricher, alors, je ne peux pas te l'envoyer.


----------



## Jec (24 Juin 2006)

AH non m..... j'ai zappé le truc ! impardonnable. Next time je note, avec alarme ytou sinon ça va me faire le même coup. navré .  

Sinon l'idée , toujours aussi


----------



## TheraBylerm (28 Juin 2006)

Hello !

Est ce que les photos sont en ligne quelque part ? On peut les voir ?


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Juin 2006)

bient&#244;t, bient&#244;t...

mais comme j'en re&#231;ois peu, j'attends les derni&#232;res...


----------



## jojofk (5 Août 2006)

Up!

?


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

Bientôt des nouvelles ?


----------



## joanes (25 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt des nouvelles ?




été 2009, publication intégrale sur la(n)guille.fr


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, j'ai bien compris qu'il était très difficile de demander une rigueur autant figée à des gens qui ont des environnements de travail, de vie sociale ou familiale qui imposent tellement de contraintes différentes.



Une idée  : tu recommences pour le premier de l'an  Là ça devrait être plus facile pour pas mal de monde


----------



## Tyite Bulle (26 Août 2006)

l'idée était vraiment bonne ! Dommage que tu n'aies pas eu plus de photos.
Person,element je trouve que le credo de 24h serait dommage. Ce que je trouvais génial était de pouvoir voir des photos prises a differents endroits de la planète exactement au même moment. Même si cela est sans doute plus difficile à réaliser c'est beaucoup plus "fort". Simple avis.
J'espère qu'on pourra voir les photos quand même


----------



## ederntal (27 Août 2006)

Il faut garder la m&#234;me id&#233;e MAIS EN FAISANT PLUS DE COMM'!!!
Je voulais faire cette photo mais j'ai completement oubli&#233;... Si tu avait fait une petite page web ou ce genre de chose, je m'en serait souvenu.

L'id&#233;e est tr&#232;s bonne. A retent&#233;


----------



## ange_63 (28 Août 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Il faut garder la même idée MAIS EN FAISANT PLUS DE COMM'!!!
> Je voulais faire cette photo mais j'ai completement oublié... Si tu avait fait une petite page web ou ce genre de chose, je m'en serait souvenu.
> 
> L'idée est très bonne. A retenté



Oui moi aussi j'ai complètement oublié!!! Pourtant je m'étais abonnée à la discussion...Mais le fil n'a pas dû remonter au bon moment...j'ai laissé filer la date!  
  
A retenter!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Ah ben j'étais pas au courant  je viens de voir ...
En plus c'était mon anniversaire :rose:


----------

